
Cool tool to present from browser to browser - slideflight
https://www.beamium.com
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN". Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

Curious if there is a story behind it's development.

